# White Chili Recipe



## bbe (Dec 10, 2008)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">White Chili<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-weight: bold"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">3 or 4 cans Great Northern Beans<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">2 lbs. cooked chicken<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">¾ tsp. garlic salt<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">1 medium onion, chopped<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">2 tsp. cumin<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">¼ tsp. ground clove<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">¼ tsp. cayenne pepper<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">1 tsp. ground oregano<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">2 4 oz. cans green chilies<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">4 cups chicken stock or broth<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">12 oz. Monterrey Jack or Mozzarella, grated, any cheese is good, pepperjack for more kick.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-weight: bold"><o></o><H1 style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">Debone chicken and set aside<o></o></H1><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">In large pot place stock, beans, garlic salt, onion, cumin, clove, pepper, oregano and chilies. Add the chicken and heat well. Serve with the cheese stirred into the chili. This won the souper bowl competition at work last Friday.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o>


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

That sounds pretty darn tootin (literally) good! I'm gonna ahave to try it. thanks for the recipe.:letsdrink


----------



## deckhand (Nov 8, 2008)

bbe "Billy But Eyes", your ugly but you cook pretty dang good!


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

good recipe, we will give it a try....thanks....


----------



## cline4 (Apr 21, 2009)

That sounds similar to a recipe that was in Paula Deen magazine (it was from someone in Niceville, a reader submitted recipe) and it is totally awesome. I highly recommend this!!


----------

